# Guarding water



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

So this new weird behaviour started with one of my cats. One of my cats(the problem one) is on all dry so she drinks a lot of water. The other two were on all wet and never drank but I recently switched to half wet half dry so they have started to drink a bit. Sasha(the one on all dry) recently has been pushing the other two out of the way when they try to drink. She isn't aggressive or anything, simply sticks her head in front of theirs and drinks so they walk away. Then if they go try and drink from the dogs dish she runs to that dish and pushes them from that to, has a sip and sits there watching the other cat till they walk away. She also sits in front of the water dish when she knows they want a drink. They started a few weeks ago and I don't know why. I try to scare Sasha away but it scares the other cat too. Usually the other cat will go to the basement to drink but I don't like this behaviour snd don't know how to change it.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## howsefrau32 (Mar 6, 2013)

I have several water bowls around my house, so that everyone does not have to walk far to get a drink  Mine are all on wet food, and they really don't drink that much water, but I have found that when I do have it throughout the house they do drink more of it. 

Maybe you should put them all on wet food? Then everyone will be getting enough water. I know what you mean, when my two older cats used to be on dry, they gulped water like crazy. THey don't do that now that they are on wet food. My youngest one likes to dip his paws in the water and play in it though....he is such a kitten still


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

No can do on the wet food. One is incredibly picky and would rather starve to death then eat wet, I barely can get her to eat a bit of dry and one of the other 2 has a grain allergy so it's too costly to feed them all wet and as well they don't care for wet either (trust me I've tried everything). So I think I will just put more water dishes around the house. Maybe one upstairs since that's where they hang out over night.


----------



## jadis (Jul 9, 2011)

I would try more dishes of water. I have started keeping one dish in each bathroom upstairs, one in the kitchen, and then one on the counter in the kitchen. I added of the ones in the bathroom and the one on the counter after I kept catching them drinking from the toilet.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

Good idea. Ya the one who guards water love to drink out of the toilet too so I have to keep the doors shut. Ill definitely add a few bowls upstairs. Have two downstairs already and one in the basement.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Marcia (Dec 26, 2010)

Yes, I have 4 water bowls all over the house for this very reason. They get possessive of something for some weird reason. Today it's the water bowl, tomorrow it could be the fuzzy mouse!


----------



## catloverami (Jul 5, 2010)

You say she "isn't aggressive" but she is being a bully in her quiet insistent way. I would have more bowls of water around. She can't defend them all.


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

This seemed to have helped. I added a few more and now she even stopped defending the communal Living room water. Cats are weird. Lol 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kennewickman (Aug 12, 2006)

It's almost like somewhere in their DNA is the "I'm a mighty lion in the Serengeti and those zebras better stay away from my watering hole" thing happening.


----------



## sweetcuddles (Jun 30, 2013)

3furbabies: I have a cat who is a picky eater and she will eat wet food. What I did was get the kind of food that she liked in canned wet food. She loves tuna, so I tried that, next tried chicken, and do forth. She now can and will eat wet food.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## 3furbabies (Dec 7, 2011)

sweetcuddles said:


> 3furbabies: I have a cat who is a picky eater and she will eat wet food. What I did was get the kind of food that she liked in canned wet food. She loves tuna, so I tried that, next tried chicken, and do forth. She now can and will eat wet food.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


lol tried this with all three and it didn't work. They hate all wet food and all human food(fish, chicken, tuna) They run and hide when they hear a can opening now because they think that means I am trying to feed them wet. lol I tried for almost 2 years, nothing worked, not worth the stress.


----------

